# torpedo kids trike



## basementchoppers (Jan 14, 2011)

Found this original sales picture of a torpedo kids trike.  I have never seen anything like this before...... have any of you?


----------



## Elijaah (Jan 15, 2011)

Just curious about te height of the cycle 
Isnt it mention on the sale receipt you just see .


----------



## basementchoppers (Jan 15, 2011)

height 23-1/2"


----------



## kingsilver (Jan 20, 2011)

looks like a recycled cannon shell for the body. did the company buy these casing surplus?


----------

